# Irgendetwas fehlt!



## G-KilLa (26. Oktober 2008)

Gute morgen 
So ich bins mal wieder....
Hab ein kleines Problemchen.
Folgendes:
Ich wollte ein Gameserver Webinterface installieren von http://www.ew-hosting.de/.
So alles installiert den IonCube Loader installiert aber dann nach der installation auch nachdem die Installation an sich vollständig und ohne Fehler durch war kommt beim login:
Fehler 1
So und nachdem ich dann das versucht habe ohne den Sicherheitscode, wenn das überhaupt einer ist, die Daten einzugeben kommt er auf *https*. Dann kommt wieder diese Meldung mit "Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden." Anscheinend unterstützt mein Root das gar nicht.....
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

MFG
G-KilLa


----------



## G-KilLa (26. Oktober 2008)

Sorry hatte vergessen das Bild hochzuladen!!
Einer von euch hätte es Mir ja sagen können


----------



## kalle123456 (26. Oktober 2008)

Denke es liegt an deiner Webserver Konfiguration. Du musst das Paket SSL nach installieren und den Vhost für Port 443 einrichten.

Edit: Oder die Konfigueration von IonCube Loade anpassen, SSL auschalten. Kenne leider das Programm nicht sonst könnte ich mehr sagen.


----------



## G-KilLa (26. Oktober 2008)

Hi Kalle!
Leider habe ich nicht soviel Ahnung von VHost usw.....
Könntest du mir bitte ein kleines HowTo schreiben?

//Edit:
Wenn ich apt-get install ssl mache kommt nichts!


----------



## kalle123456 (26. Oktober 2008)

Führe auf Konsole mal ein "a2enmod ssl" aus, es sollte das kommen "Module ssl installed;" 

Schaue noch in die "/etc/apache2/ports.conf", die muss so aussehen.
Listen 80
Listen 443

Danach den Apachen neustarten

"/etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload"

danach wieder melden...


----------



## G-KilLa (26. Oktober 2008)

immernoch nicht......
Zeigt den Sicherheitscode immer noch nicht an hab genau das gemacht was du gesagt hast


----------



## kalle123456 (26. Oktober 2008)

Was ergab denn die Ausgabe auf Konsole und was sagt die Errorlog vom Apachen? Ausserdem hast du noch keinen Vhost eingerichtet. Poste das mal.

EDIT: such mal bei deiner tollen Gameserversoftware nach einer .htaccess, sollte im http://www.root liegen und poste die mal.


----------



## G-KilLa (26. Oktober 2008)

```
[Sun Oct 26 14:57:02 2008] [notice] Apache/2.2.3 (Debian) PHP/5.2.0-8+etch13 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Sun Oct 26 14:57:08 2008] [error] [client **.**.**.**] Invalid method in request \x16\x03\x01
[Sun Oct 26 14:57:08 2008] [error] [client **.**.**.**] Invalid method in request \x16\x03\x01
[Sun Oct 26 14:57:09 2008] [error] [client **.**.**.**] Invalid method in request \x16\x03\x01
[Sun Oct 26 14:57:09 2008] [error] [client **.**.**.**] Invalid method in request \x16\x03\x01
```

(das **.**.**.** ist meine IP^^)


----------



## kalle123456 (26. Oktober 2008)

Poste mal die default Datei aus "etc/apache2/sites/".


----------



## G-KilLa (26. Oktober 2008)

es gibt nur sites-enabled und sites-avaible


----------



## kalle123456 (26. Oktober 2008)

sites-avaible meinte ich auch, habe auch nicht alles im Kopf


----------



## G-KilLa (26. Oktober 2008)

gut das ist ne etwas längere:

```
NameVirtualHost *:80

<VirtualHost *:80>
ServerName download.legends-of-ger.de
ServerAlias www.download.legends-of-ger.de
DocumentRoot /home/download-center/
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
ServerName legends-of-germany.com
ServerAlias www.legends-of-germany.com
DocumentRoot /var/www/
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
ServerName legends-of-germany.eu
ServerAlias www.legends-of-germany.eu
DocumentRoot /var/www/
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
DocumentRoot "/var/www/"
ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error_log
CustomLog /var/log/apache2/access_log combined
ServerName legends-of-ger.de
ServerAlias www.legends-of-ger.de
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
ServerName clan-wod.com
ServerAlias www.clan-wod.com
DocumentRoot "/home/wod/htdocs/"
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
ServerName upload.legends-of-ger.de
ServerAlias www.upload.legends-of-ger.de
DocumentRoot "/home/member/upload/"
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
Servername online-reallife.de
ServerAlias www.online-reallife.de
DocumentRoot "/home/online-reallife/wbb/
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
Servername ngg.legends-of-ger.de
ServerAlias www.ngg.legends-of-ger.de
DocumentRoot "/home/fireball/htdocs/"
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
Servername onep1ece.online-reallife.de
ServerAlias www.onep1ece.online-reallife.de
ErrorLog /home/online-reallife/logs_wbb3/error_log
CustomLog /home/online-reallife/logs_wbb3/access_log combined
DocumentRoot "/home/onepiece/"
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
Servername online-reallife.eu
ServerAlias www.online-reallife.eu
DocumentRoot "/home/online-reallife/wbb/
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
Servername reallife-legend.eu
ServerAlias www.reallife-legend.eu
DocumentRoot "/home/online-reallife/wbb/
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
Servername german-reallife-reborn.de
ServerAlias www.german-reallife-reborn.de
DocumentRoot "/home/online-reallife/wbb/
</VirtualHost>


<VirtualHost *:80>
Servername webinterface.legends-of-ger.de
ServerAlias www.webinterface.legends-of-ger.de
DocumentRoot "/home/server/webinterface"
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
Servername spraylogos.legends-of-ger.de
ServerAlias www.spraylogos.legends-of-ger.de
DocumentRoot "/home/spraylogos"
</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## kalle123456 (26. Oktober 2008)

Gut was ist mit der .htaccess?

Edit: Zertifikat mußt du auch noch installieren.

1. "apt-get install openssl ssl-cert"

2. " openssl req $@ -new -x509 -days 365 -nodes -out /etc/apache2/ssl/apache.pem -keyout /etc/apache2/apache.pem"
Fragen beanworten...

Country Name (2 letter code) [AU]: DE
State or Province Name (full name) [Some-StateN]:
Locality Name (eg, city):
Organization Name (eg, company) [Internet Widgits Pty Ltd]:
Organizational Unit Name (eg, section):
Common Name (eg, YOUR name):
Email Address:

3. chmod 600 /etc/apache2/ssl/apache.pem

4. /etc/apache2/sites-available/ssl anlegen mit folgenden Inhalt, muss natürlich angepasst werden
<VirtualHost *:443>
SSLEngine on
SSLCertificateFile /etc/apache2/ssl/apache.pem
ServerAdmin admin@examples.com
ServerName http://www.examples.com
ServerAlias examples.com *.examples.com
DocumentRoot /var/www/PfadZurWebseiteMitSSL
<Directory //var/www/PfadZurWebseiteMitSSL>
Order Deny,Allow
Allow from all
Options -Indexes
</Directory>
</VirtualHost>

5.Apache neustarten


----------



## G-KilLa (26. Oktober 2008)

es gibt mehrere guck es dir am besten mal an über teamviewer
ich schreib dir die daten per PM


----------

